# Stargate: Atlantis 1/20 1/27 are new episodes



## Timur (Feb 29, 2004)

.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

My season pass picked them up. It's probably only "First Run Only" SPs that have the problem.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Yep...I had the issue too. Mine is FRO. Date shows 2005...Canadian air date.


----------



## Malloc (Sep 29, 2004)

Same here. First run only. This week (20th), Last week, and next weeks episodes didnt record and arent showing in the to do list.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Seems to be fixed now.

-MirclMax


----------



## ScottP461 (Sep 4, 2005)

The problem is with the program guide information for the episodes. It has incorrectly listed all the shows so far this season as (2005) with "first aired" dates in late November and early December, so the TiVo thinks they're repeats!

So you must change your season pass settings to "repeats and first run" or set them up manually.

Hopefully, someone figures out that the info is wrong because I have no idea of who to call to correct this!


----------



## lordrichter (Jan 11, 2003)

Easier solution: Delete the SP. Missed a few episodes because I was away. Will pick up Atlantis in reruns, if I remember.


----------



## Anza Len (Jan 21, 2006)

I am sending you this out of desperation.

How do I post a note in a forum? I simply want advice on weather or not to hook up to my computer (and how) or stay with the land line.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Anza Len said:


> I am sending you this out of desperation.
> 
> How do I post a note in a forum? I simply want advice on weather or not to hook up to my computer (and how) or stay with the land line.


You need to go to the TiVo Help Center forum and click on "New Thread."


----------

